# heavenly look on Asian girl [link]



## Henna_Spirit (Aug 23, 2006)

I made a tutorial of the 'heavenly creature' FOTD. It made it at the time i did hte make-up, but didnt get the chance to actually put it together in a tutorial. But here it is! Enjoy, i hope its helpful  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.hennaspirit.com/Heaven/

Before & After


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 23, 2006)

wow she looks beautiful! no wonder you're an MA!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 23, 2006)

I really love your tutorials.


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_I really love your tutorials._

 
agreed! they seem super simple, but the outcome is amazing!


----------



## devin (Aug 23, 2006)

beautiful! just beautiful!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Aug 23, 2006)

wow, you make the tut so simple and the result soooo beautiful! love the makeup!!


----------



## user79 (Aug 23, 2006)

Awesome look, I love how you did the tutorial with the sketches on the left side, very helpful.


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_I really love your tutorials._


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 24, 2006)

woooowwwwzzzaaaa!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ^ what she said


----------



## Pei (Aug 24, 2006)

I love ur tuts!

If only u could do tut for "my type of asian crease" =(


----------



## chrisantiss (Aug 24, 2006)

I love your tutorial. beautiful


----------



## n_c (Aug 24, 2006)

Please keep posting, I love your tutorials b/c they are so easy to follow


----------



## stacey (Aug 25, 2006)

Gucking Fourgous!


----------



## veilchen (Aug 25, 2006)

That's so amazing! You're gorgeous!


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pei* 
_I love ur tuts!

If only u could do tut for "my type of asian crease" =(_

 
Your wish is my command 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No seriously, you always rock in your FOTD's!
i'll get on it and ask a friend of mine with similar eyes to you to pose for some tut's


----------



## Pei (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Henna_Spirit* 
_Your wish is my command 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No seriously, you always rock in your FOTD's!
i'll get on it and ask a friend of mine with similar eyes to you to pose for some tut's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh-My-God~

I'm sooooooo excited! Thanks a zillion!!!

I'm sure it'll benefit all of us here! (With asian crease or nt!)


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 26, 2006)

So beautiful!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Sep 2, 2006)

So Amazingly Beautiful!


----------



## blissful (Sep 3, 2006)

oh damn! this came out great! keep up the good work


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 11, 2006)

like everyone else, i can't get enough of your tuts!! i wish i had your talent!!


----------



## Emmi (Dec 29, 2006)

Omg!! That's just amazing!! Love it!


----------



## amoona (Dec 29, 2006)

omg this is soo gorgeous. thanks! Keep these tuts coming I love ur work.


----------



## brown_eyes (Dec 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Awesome look, I love how you did the tutorial with the sketches on the left side, very helpful._

 






 the sketches are very helpful. 

Thanks for the the awesome tut.


----------



## chrisantiss (Jan 1, 2007)

I love your Tutorials


----------



## Green_eyes (Jan 3, 2007)

great tutorial, beautiful work!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 3, 2007)

WOW! you always do an amazing job. you're a big help for everyone, i'm sure


----------



## RubyRed (Jan 7, 2007)

you know, someone posted a link to your purple eyes tutorial on MUA, which is how I found specktra in the first place.  thank you so much!


----------



## charismaticlime (Feb 13, 2007)

The link doesn't seem to work


----------



## breathless (Mar 4, 2007)

i seen this on mut! love it!


----------



## bintdaniel (Mar 29, 2007)

hi!
oh I am so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't see the tut; why?
Can you help me please?
Bye.


----------



## MACisME (Apr 12, 2007)

wow so pretty!


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 13, 2007)

that is art!


----------

